# Hi I need help



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Hello I'm zach and was trying to figure out how to attach flats to this slingshot any ideas will help thanks for your time


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hi Zac, welcome to the forum.

There are a couple of ways to put flats on that frame.

The easiest way it to just wrap the flats around the post and then wrap a thins strip of rubber or a rubber band just like other types of frames. On this frame, I have them pointing the opposite way that you will have them on..(this frame doesn't have a wrist brace and I prefer the forks to point out).









The second way is to put a piece of 1/4" tubing on the post and roll it back to allow the band to be put in place and then roll the tubing back down over the bands. This is a little more work until you get the hang of it, then it's really quick and easy...no tools required.









I hope this helps.

Todd


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Thanks very much I will try that


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum  agreed with wolf, properly the easiest ways to tie them on to this kind of frame

-Epic


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Hello Zac,*

*In the mid-nineties, I was in a situation that allowed me to shoot several thousand rounds thru this Marksman frame. I became very fond of the narrow yoke and wasn't nearly as accurate with the wider yokes such as Trumark and Benjamin. However, there was a serious 'knuckle-knock' problem that was eroding my fun. I started using a fingerless glove which helped some but it still hurt like hell. Then I stumbled on something; there's a slight bend in rails that form the wrist brace, just ahead of the plastic piece that slides on the end. When I straightened out that bend in a vice, 95% of the problem disappeared. I know this doesn't speak to your original question, but you may want to use this suggestion should you have that problem. Happy shootin'. *

*Mr. Monkeynipples*


----------

